# USB Problem bei wechsel auf Ryzen  ohne Win 7 neuinstallation ?



## LastManStanding (27. September 2017)

Hi,
hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit ob das USB Problem mit Ryzen und Win.7 auch bei einem Platformwechsel, jedoch ohne Betriebssystem Neuinstallation besteht?
Die nötigen Daten müssen ja auf dem System vorhanden sein oder nich ?
Oder kann ich im Vorfeld also "vor" Platform wechsel etwas tun. Um es bei Inbetriebnahme nicht zu haben.


Mainbord wird das Asus Crosshair VI Hero

Gruß


----------



## DKK007 (28. September 2017)

Vor dem Wechsel einfach die Treiber für das AM4 Board incl. USB3.0 Treiber installieren.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. September 2017)

Cool! So einfach hab ich mir das jetz gar nicht vorgestellt, wenn das klappt ist doch alles prima. Ich hatte immer nur Lösungen für neuinstallationen gefunden, und wollte nicht alles vorher umbauen.
Dankeschön.


----------



## DKK007 (28. September 2017)

Kannst dich nach dem Umbau ja noch mal melden. 

Die alten Treiber solltest du hinterher auch noch deinstallieren.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Oktober 2017)

Mach ich
Die Teile kommen ja leider erst Mittwoch oder Donnerstag:
Noch ne Frage; Dieser Chipset -Treiber von AMD, beinhaltet der den USB 3.0 Treiber? Diser würde ja den  CD(warscheinlich veralteten) Treiber Ersetzen.

Oder muss ich diesen hier Seperat Installieren?-ASUS EZ Installer
- Use this tool V1.03.10 to create a Windows 7 installation file with USB 3.0 drivers preloaded.
Oder wollen die mir sagen das diese Datei nur bei Neuinstallation Funktioniert?


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Oktober 2017)

Hier hast du noch ein Tool
ASRock---Installing Windows 7 on Intel 100 / 200 / SoC and AMD AM4 series Platforms
Ich kenne das Problem nur bei einer Neuinstallation v. Win 7,weil es diese Controller Treiber für USB 3.0 noch nicht gibt bei Windows 7.


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Oktober 2017)

Neee das ging nicht^^. Gar nichts ging...richtig.
Hab mir im Vorfeld das System vorbereitet. Inklusive für den Fall das eine Win7 Version mit includierten(<-Richtig geschrieben?^^) USB3 Treibern und Uefi Update auf 2 Sticks falls Gar nichts klappt.
Umgebaut/Bios Update/Diverse UEFI Einstellungen/Hochegefahren/ alles Top bis ich das Passwort eingeben wollte. Ihr wisst sicher was Passiert ist !? nichts! 
Gerätselt, getestet, getippt geklickt, gegoogelt,  USB2 Steckkarten getestet, und schlussendlich zurückgebaut----Stuuuuuuunden. Keine Chance.
Also neue Teile rein dachte mir grad fix das "GE"fixte System drauf, ... nope denkste
Der Stick mit der von ASUS Software gefixten Win 7 Version wollte nicht ums verrecken auf die SSD installieren.
Nicht Auswählbar UM sie zu Formatieren. Mit der DVD ging es ...aber dann ging ja USB während der Installation nicht.
wieder gerätselt und ich bin ja auf draht.
Windows(gefixt) per USB gebootet/
"Windows Vorbereitung" abgewartet Stick raus/ 
DVD rein ins Laufwerk, endlich kam ich weiter dieses mal war der Menüpunkt "Formatierung" auswählbar-- Formatiert es ging aber nur die Tastatur...
PC aus, Stick rein, angemacht-nichts auser Bios kein Bootvorgang über Stick ...mmmh?--Ahhh bootdevices1 auf ASUS DVD. 2.te bootoption auf Stick dann ging es auf den Stick^^.
ASUS DVD raus WIN 7 Normal rein und mit beiden Windows 7 normal und gefixt zusammen ging es.

Ich bin genervt, traurig und glücklich. Und hab 16:10 Augen....


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2017)

Da ist es wohl das beste, vor dem Umbau das Passwort zu entfernen. 

Dann eine Maus/Tastatur über den PS/2 anschließen.


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Oktober 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da ist es wohl das beste, vor dem Umbau das Passwort zu entfernen.
> 
> Dann eine Maus/Tastatur über den PS/2 anschließen.



Jo hätte ich auch so gemacht... aber ich hab keinen PS/2 Anschluss. Zwar gibt es einen USB Anschluss mit einem Tastatur-Symbol darüber an der I/O Blende, aber das ist Sinnfrei in diesem Fall. 
Sofern der Anschluss überhaupt eine gesonderte Funktion hat.
Es ist ja nun zu spät. Ich könnte natürlich meine Komponenten rückbauen und mein altes Image von vor dem Upgrade aufspielen.


----------



## Fingolfin1 (22. April 2018)

Ich habe dasselbe System und dasselbe Problem und freue mich immer, was für Schlaumeier hier so unterwegs sind :
1. : Treiber vorher installieren

Die Asus Treiberinstallation prüft die vorhandene Hardware. Kein AM4 Board verbaut, keine Installation. Aus die Maus.

2. Installation per Asrock Tool 

Wer lesen kann , ist klar im Vorteil :
"Hi,
hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit ob das USB Problem mit Ryzen und Win.7 auch bei einem Platformwechsel, jedoch ohne Betriebssystem Neuinstallation besteht?" lautete die Frage

3. Passwort entfernen.

Die Passwortabfrage erscheint in jedem Fall (Windows-Bug) , auch wenn niemals eins vergeben wurde.

4. P/S 2 anschließen

Ein  Asus Crosshair VI Hero hat keinen PS/2 Anschluss , sonst wäre dieses ganze Thema nie aufgekommen.

Win 7 hat keine native Unterstüzubg für USB3 und das Board nur solche Anschlüsse. Klick mal einer auf "installieren" ohne Maus oder Tastatur...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. April 2018)

Also laut beschreibung bei geizhals hat das Crosshair VI auch 4 usb 2.0 anschlüsse. Funktionieren die auch nicht? (im bios auch aktiviert?)


----------



## LastManStanding (22. April 2018)

doppelpost


----------



## LastManStanding (22. April 2018)

Fingolfin1 schrieb:


> Ich habe dasselbe System und dasselbe Problem und freue mich immer, was für Schlaumeier hier so unterwegs sind :
> 1. : Treiber vorher installieren
> 
> Die Asus Treiberinstallation prüft die vorhandene Hardware. Kein AM4 Board verbaut, keine Installation. Aus die Maus.
> ...





Ohne neuistallation ging nicht!
Ich habe über Bootmanager/UEFI mit Original CD und USB-Stick mit WIN. 7 und integrierten USB(3) Treibern Installiert. Nur ein Medium ging nicht weil er die (Trotz Asus Tool) gepatchte Version allein nicht erkannt hat.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also laut beschreibung bei geizhals hat das Crosshair VI auch 4 usb 2.0 anschlüsse. Funktionieren die auch nicht? (im bios auch aktiviert?)


USB Funktioniert ohne Zusätzliche Treiber gar nicht bei Win 7 und Ryzen

Naja das war vor 6 Monaten relevant für mich.^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. April 2018)

Dachte bei meiner antwort auch mehr an Fingolfin1 (post 10)...
Aber das die usb2-anschlüsse nicht gehen sollen... Im notfall könnte man es vieleicht noch mit einer usb2-steckkarte probieren.


----------



## JackA (23. April 2018)

1. Bei größeren Hardwarechanges sollte man auf jeden Fall das OS neu installieren. Das war schon immer so! denn selbst wenn die Installation klappt, was nicht sicher ist, können nachträglich immer noch Probleme auftreten, die man direkt nicht mal erkennen muss (Ruckler, Disconnects, Bluescreens, etc.)
2. Wenn man die neuste Hardware einbaut, muss man auch iewann in den sauren Apfel beißen und das neuste OS dafür nutzen. Wenn nur noch USB 3.0 vorhanden ist, braucht man eben Windows 10, da man nicht ohne Weiteres die USB 3 Treiber unter Win 7 installiert bekommt. Von Win 7 auf Win 10 kostet immer noch nichts.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. April 2018)

Wer jetzt noch kein win10 hat, der will es vermutlich auch nicht haben. (stichwort "E.T. nach haus telefonieren" und update-strategie)


----------



## LastManStanding (23. April 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> 1. Bei größeren Hardwarechanges sollte man auf jeden Fall das OS neu installieren. Das war schon immer so! denn selbst wenn die Installation klappt, was nicht sicher ist, können nachträglich immer noch Probleme auftreten, die man direkt nicht mal erkennen muss (Ruckler, Disconnects, Bluescreens, etc.)
> 2. Wenn man die neuste Hardware einbaut, muss man auch iewann in den sauren Apfel beißen und das neuste OS dafür nutzen. Wenn nur noch USB 3.0 vorhanden ist, braucht man eben Windows 10, da man nicht ohne Weiteres die USB 3 Treiber unter Win 7 installiert bekommt. Von Win 7 auf Win 10 kostet immer noch nichts.



Meine USB3 Anschlüsse Funktionieren wunderbar unter Windows 7 auch als USB 3 logischerweise. Dann dauert die Installation eben ne halbe Stunde länger weil nicht jedes Bord das Gepatchte OS´s sofort läd. ist doch kein Thema. Man patch die OS Image und schon geht es, wie lange dauerte das Patchen bei mir..?...10-15 MInuten?!?!.

Ich habe schon öfter Neue Hardware verbaut ohne OS Neuinstallation. Ich hab hier noch so´n XP-Rechner stehen das System habe ich 2001 oder 2002 drauf gemacht zich mal die Hardware getauscht und nach der SP3 installation nie wieder ein Update gemacht. Der Rechner läuft Bombe für sein alter mit seinen 2x 260GTX und dem So.939 4800+


----------



## JackA (23. April 2018)

> E.T. nach haus telefonieren


Keine Sorge, das ist bei Windows 7 und 8 ebenso, wurde extra gepatcht. Der Rummel in den Medien kam nur bei Win10 da es aktuellste OS momentan ist.

@LastManStanding: Kann dir auch von vielen Gegenteilen berichten. Win 95/98/XP waren extrem anfällig bei sowas. Ab Windows 7 gabs dann unvorhersehbare Bugs. War auch das gleiche Thema von den Win7 -> Win10 Updatern ohne Clean Install zu machen, das ging in 99% der Fälle in die Hose.


----------



## LastManStanding (23. April 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das ist bei Windows 7 und 8 ebenso, wurde extra gepatcht. Der Rummel in den Medien kam nur bei Win10 da es aktuellste OS momentan ist.
> 
> @LastManStanding: Kann dir auch von vielen Gegenteilen berichten. Win 95/98/XP waren extrem anfällig bei sowas. Ab Windows 7 gabs dann unvorhersehbare Bugs. War auch das gleiche Thema von den Win7 -> Win10 Updatern ohne Clean Install zu machen, das ging in 99% der Fälle in die Hose.



Ich gebe dir gerne Recht. ABER
Solange es gut geht bin ich zufrieden. Einfach machen, wenns nicht klappt, macht mans halt doch neu. Kein Drama.
Aber das ist jetz Schnee von Gestern


----------

